# Stanley Cup Playoffs 2012



## qstor (Apr 12, 2012)

Who are you pulling for?  Go Caps but I don't think they'll make it past the Bruins unless their rookie goalie gets real hot.

Mike


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 12, 2012)

The Devils are my team in the East.  My Stars were...well...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2012)

Go Blue Jackets!!  

It's tough being a hockey fan with season tickets to the worse team in the league over the past decade.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 12, 2012)

Interestingly, I get to be completely objective in my picks this year. No Habs means no longshot dreams 

I'd really like Nashville and Florida to make it to the final (Just because it'd be so unexpected), but only one of those two is really a contender.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 12, 2012)

As much as I am annoyed with them for having choked last year, I will probably be rooting for Vancouver. Unless Ottawa somehow outlasts them.


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 12, 2012)

Go Hawks!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 12, 2012)

The Pens let their foot off the gas, and Philly took advantage, as they are wont to do this season.  Pretty sad.  But Nashville won, cool.  Plus, Vancouver lost.  Too many smug Canucks fans around here, also, it's good for my pool if they go down to LA.


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 12, 2012)

Wings All The Way!


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 12, 2012)

Cor Azer said:


> ...I'd really like Nashville and Florida to make it to the final (Just because it'd be so unexpected), but only one of those two is really a contender.




Florida's the contender, Right? I figured that's what you meant since the Preds don't really have a chance...you know...because of having to play the Wings...



(they were just lulling them into a false sense of security last night...yeah, that's my story and I'm sticking to it...)


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 12, 2012)

El Mahdi said:


> Florida's the contender, Right? I figured that's what you meant since the Preds don't really have a chance...you know...because of having to play the Wings...
> 
> 
> 
> (they were just lulling them into a false sense of security last night...yeah, that's my story and I'm sticking to it...)




Wings will do fine as long as they have home ice advantage. Which, of course, was lost to them because they played so mediocre on the road all season.


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 15, 2012)

@Cor Azer <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->: The Preds have home ice. But it's 1-1 and heading to the Joe tomorrow.

I was actually rooting for the Panthers too.  That was a tough opening game with the Devils.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 15, 2012)

El Mahdi said:


> @Cor Azer <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->: The Preds have home ice. But it's 1-1 and heading to the Joe tomorrow.
> 
> I was actually rooting for the Panthers too.  That was a tough opening game with the Devils.




Your Wings definitely came back strong in game two, and wiht the split stole home-ice advantage. They may make it out of round 1 yet.

And I'm so happy with LA right now. I want the Canucks gone so much...


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 15, 2012)

Hawks go to overtime again.


*edit* Okay, that was pretty quick.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 15, 2012)

Kinda boxy tonight on the ice...chippy, chippy.

VIVA PLAYOFF HOCKEY!


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 15, 2012)

The Wings deserved to lose today the way they played. Too many stupid penalties, and not enough energy/hitting. Howard gave up two he probably wants back, but it was the overall play that made it possible. Nashville's showing a lot more grit and energy out there. They look like they want it more. By the way, that was the first playoff win for Nashville at the Joe...Ever.

Oh, well. Game 4 Tuesday. I'm betting this one goes the full 7.


Meanwhile, that Pens/Flyers game is craaaaaaazzzzzzy! That first period was off the leash!

Surprised the hell out of me to see Crosby starting a fight.




Edit: Damn! Another Fight! This game is NUTS! Reminds me of the old Wings/Avs rivalry...

2nd Edit: Round Three! I'm waiting to see what the Judges Scorecards say as to who won...

Last Edit: Holy Zambone! 8-4 Flyers. 148 penalty minutes. 6 Ejections. Who needs the WWE with this rivalry...?!?


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so happy with J. Quick and the Kings right now


----------



## Agamon (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, how about Brown?  To think he was rumored to be trade bait early in the season...

Way to implode, Pens.  Flyers have their number this season.

No Pens or Canucks busts the whole thing wide open.


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't take all these overtime games.  OUCH!

Hang in there, Hawks!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 20, 2012)

Wackiest first round I've ever seen.  Like, kookoo.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 20, 2012)

My hockey pool is likely shot - at best, I'm thinking I'll have picked 50%. Unless the wackiness really ups itself.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 20, 2012)

Cor Azer said:


> My hockey pool is likely shot - at best, I'm thinking I'll have picked 50%. Unless the wackiness really ups itself.




I've got James Neal in mine.  Way to get suspended for a 10 goal-for game.  *slow clap*


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry folks - y'all knew this was comin....


GO BLUES!!!!!!!!
That is all, back to your regularly scheduled talk about your losing teams.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 21, 2012)

Four words: Martin Brodeur- fear him.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 21, 2012)

Yay Preds!


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 21, 2012)

Damn Wings!  Preds deserved to win that series.

Congrats Nashville!


Also, I'm glad to see that Tores was suspended for that hit on Hossa.  I don't exactly care for Hossa (probably a common sentiment of Wings and Pens fans), but nobody should ever get hit like that.  Torres was straight up headhunting.  I hope Shanny throws the book at him!


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 21, 2012)

Hawks better leave it all on the ice tonight.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah. I can't really think of anything useful Raffi Torres has brought to the NHL.


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 21, 2012)

Whoa!  25 game suspension!

Shanni ain't playin'...


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 21, 2012)

That's a deterent.

Of course, talking heads will wonder why earlier hits like got nothing like that.


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 22, 2012)

Two more overtime victories to go for the Hawks to win in seven!


----------



## catsclaw227 (Apr 22, 2012)

As a 30yr Kings fan,  I can say nothing yet... [years and years of disappointment]


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 22, 2012)

catsclaw227 said:


> ...[years and years of disappointment]




Well, you may have some good news tonight.

I just hope that if the Kings do win it tonight, we don't have a repeat of Vanouver's antics from last year...


----------



## catsclaw227 (Apr 22, 2012)

El Mahdi said:


> I just hope that if the Kings do win it tonight, we don't have a repeat of Vanouver's antics from last year...



Geez... no kidding.


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats Kings!


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 23, 2012)

Guess my hopes are pinned on Ottawa now.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 23, 2012)

Ah... I was wondering why the sun was shining brighter today.

Buh-bye Canucks.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 23, 2012)

No Pens is too bad, they're fun to watch.  I thought Nashville was a favorite to get to the finals, and I think that's even more true now.  Hopefully whoever comes out of Boston and Washington gets to the final, but Philly might have something to say about it.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, that round decimated the hockey pool rosters.

Maybe 4-5 people out of 30+ in my pool have half their picks still (I have 6). I picked 3 out of the 8 series correctly, but my match-ups are all over the place.

Guess I'm pulling for a Washington - Nashville final, but Washington needs Holtby to keep standing on his head to get past NYR.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 27, 2012)

Go Devils!

(...but let's hold onto those leads when we get 'em, OK?)


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2012)

The Flyers were likely the worst draw the Pens could've drawn first round. I ended round 1 7/8 in my hockey pool so far. Only got the Washington series wrong, I couldn't foresee Holtby outplaying Thomas. 

I have St.Louis and Nashville advancing next in the West and Philly facing off with the Rangers in the East, with Nash vs. Philly finals and Phily taking it. Let's hope (well I hope) that Bryzgalov can stop a puck next few series because Brodeur looked great 1/2 the time last series and Lundqvist....well, he's a Vezina & Hart finalist for a reason.


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 28, 2012)

No more Hawks but despite living in Chicagoland for the last 43 years I was born in Philly, so . . .


----------



## LostSoul (Apr 28, 2012)

That was a good game.

I'm hoping Nashville takes it and meets the Kings in the West.  Washington-Philly in the East.


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 28, 2012)

LostSoul said:


> That was a good game.
> 
> I'm hoping Nashville takes it and meets the Kings in the West.  Washington-Philly in the East.



I hope Nashville makes it. All I have left in my players are 4 Preds + Kopitar and Kovalchuk


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2012)

Just noted an amusing symmetry:  In the West, #s 2, 3, 4, & 8 got through to the next round...and in the East, they were eliminated.

Hmmmmm...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 30, 2012)

Stupid Flyers...


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 30, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just noted an amusing symmetry:  In the West, #s 2, 3, 4, & 8 got through to the next round...and in the East, they were eliminated.
> 
> Hmmmmm...




I saw that as well. Interesting trivia.

Dunno if it holds true in round 2, but in round 1, each game was won by the team that blocked the most shots.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Stupid Flyers...




Stupid Coyotes....... 

You're effing my pool up now.

BTW - did anyone watch the Philly/Devils game? That game was pretty rough hockey, like pickup hockey rather than NHL level for good chunks of the game (not crisp passing). The Nashville/Yotes game was way more wide open and smooth (except Nashville's uncharacteristically poor defensive play)


----------



## Cor Azer (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't say as though the Yotes are messing with my pool; I don't much left of one to begin with.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 30, 2012)

renau1g said:


> BTW - did anyone watch the Philly/Devils game? That game was pretty rough hockey, like pickup hockey rather than NHL level for good chunks of the game (not crisp passing). The Nashville/Yotes game was way more wide open and smooth (except Nashville's uncharacteristically poor defensive play)




Yeah, exactly the opposite that you would expect.  Rinne is looking human, but his d is kinda letting him down, too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 1, 2012)

Who pissed off the Kings?


----------



## renau1g (May 1, 2012)

It was me, sorry 

I made fun of them for having the lowest goals for total (ok, second lowest after Minnesota) this year. Like seriously, how the heck does Columbus score more goals than you


----------



## ko6ux (May 1, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Who pissed off the Kings?




55 years of futility did.

GO KINGS!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 1, 2012)

ko6ux said:


> 55 years of futility did.
> 
> GO KINGS!




If that were true, the Chicago Cubs should win the World Series for the next few years...and a Superbowl and Stanley Cup besides!


----------



## ko6ux (May 1, 2012)

Meh.  The Cubs are cursed.  The Kings have just been historically inept.  No billy goat has been involved.


----------



## Agamon (May 1, 2012)

Darryl Sutter thinks it's 2004.  Didn't anyone tell him the rules have changed?  If the Kings make the final, one of two things will happen (maybe both!):

1) Martin Gelinas will score in OT in Game 6, but it won't be counted, thereby letting Tampa a chance to win in game 7.

2) Marty McSorely's illegal stick will give the Habs a PP that changes the momentum of the series.

Or something like that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 7, 2012)

Looks like the Kings beat the puck outta the Blues...


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2012)

Those bastards blew my pool, damn them for a second upset. Them and Phoenix (likely) both screwed me.


----------



## Cor Azer (May 7, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Looks like the Kings beat the puck outta the Blues...



Indeed. They're playing some rockin' hockey right now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 7, 2012)

De
Vils!

De
Vils!

DE
VILS!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 8, 2012)

Coyotes advance!


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2012)

And potentially got a new owner to lose money each year.


----------



## Agamon (May 8, 2012)

None of this is making any sense, whatsoever...while that's not a bad thing, if a defensive team wins the cup, I'm going to cry.


----------



## Cor Azer (May 9, 2012)

Wow.... I almost feel sorry for Bryz on that second goal...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 9, 2012)

dannyalcatraz said:


> de
> vils!
> 
> De
> ...




de
vils!

De
vils!

DE
VILS!


----------



## Cor Azer (May 9, 2012)

You're right, there. The Devils are putting in a solid effort right now.


----------



## Knightfall (May 10, 2012)

Caps tie the series at three. 

I don't know why, but I just cannot cheer for the Rangers. A Devils-Rangers final would be good for the rivalry, but I rather see the Caps young goalie go up against Brodeur.


----------



## Cor Azer (May 10, 2012)

Some might think I should root for the Blueshirts because Brad Richards is from PEI.

But those people don't know my dislike of NY.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2012)

I'm more interested to see which star- Brodeur (YAY!) or Ovetchkin (BOOOO!)- has what it takes this year.


----------



## Cor Azer (May 12, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm more interested to see which star- Brodeur (YAY!) or Ovetchkin (BOOOO!)- has what it takes this year.




Ovechkin is possibly the most overrated underachiever. For a guy who has won scoring races... he has decidedly inopportune quiet periods.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 12, 2012)

While you expect stars to show up in the playoffs, even with the extra attention, sometimes you have to give credit to the guys whose job it is to neutralize them.

And it's not like he hasn't had some breaks go against him (how much post?) and had a circus shot or two miss by a hair.  That spinning on his ass shot had no business being as close as it was...


----------



## LostSoul (May 13, 2012)

That was a good game.  I wanted the Caps to win but eh.  They needed to produce on that power play and NY probably should have scored a shortie instead.

I was checking out BEHIND THE NET: Hockey Analysis and Statistics [new host] and their stats on Ovi; he's been a real bust this post-season, especially compared to previous ones.

I think LA's reputation as a defensive team is probably a little overblown; they had the lowest shooting % this year.  Not that they aren't a good defensive team, but I think they have more offence than their GF show.  They underperformed most of the year.


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2012)

LostSoul said:


> That was a good game.  I wanted the Caps to win but eh.  They needed to produce on that power play and NY probably should have scored a shortie instead.
> 
> I was checking out BEHIND THE NET: Hockey Analysis and Statistics [new host] and their stats on Ovi; he's been a real bust this post-season, especially compared to previous ones.
> 
> I think LA's reputation as a defensive team is probably a little overblown; they had the lowest shooting % this year.  Not that they aren't a good defensive team, but I think they have more offence than their GF show.  They underperformed most of the year.




Yeah, OV had a subpar playoff for him, but the team player a much different style than previous years. LA's benefited from a Vezina finalist in their net, he's way underrated, if Quick was an east coast goalie he'd be getting tons of press. 

They definitely underperformed, LA was picked approx. 10th overall in the league in a couple preseason rankings (TSN - 10 & ESPN - 9). Losing Simon Gagne might've contributed to that....


----------



## Knightfall (May 15, 2012)

Darn Rangers! 

C'mon Devils!

I'm hoping for a Devils-Coyotes final. That would be interesting series.


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2012)

Knightfall said:


> I'm hoping for a Devils-Coyotes final. That would be interesting series.




Almost as exciting as this :

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqmBpXxWZYs]10 Minutes Of Your Life: Watching Paint Drying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 22, 2012)

Tonight's game isn't over, but I have to say that it's been a long time since I've seen a sloppier 5 on 3 as sloppy as the one in the 3rd period tonight.

Gah!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 23, 2012)

Bang-pow, and the Kings are in...


----------



## El Mahdi (May 23, 2012)

Let's hope they don't cool off too much while waiting for the Rangers and Devils to sort things out...


----------



## ko6ux (May 23, 2012)

Hopefully Sutter can get the powerplay turned around in the week off!


----------



## Agamon (May 23, 2012)

It's gotta be the jersey.

(time to pull out my black retro Gretz jersey)


----------



## Knightfall (May 24, 2012)

New Jersey gave their fans quite a scare in game 5. I thought they were going to blow it when that third Rangers goal went in.

Game six is going to be a battle.


----------



## Cor Azer (May 26, 2012)

Game 6 OT. ooo the drama


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 26, 2012)

Devils! 

Devils!

DEVILS!


----------



## Cor Azer (May 26, 2012)

Hmm... Much as I'd like for Brodeur to get one more ring, I hope the Kings take this one; these guys seemed to get here through hardwork, whereas last time it seemed like they were hoping to buy the Cup with Gretzky.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 3, 2012)

To quote Charlie Brown, "AAAUUUUGH!


----------



## kenko6ux (Jun 3, 2012)

Go kings!


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 4, 2012)

Win or lose, I need Kopitar and Kovalchuk to combine for 4 or more points in the remaining gsmes so I can move up one more spot in my plot, and not be in the bottom 5.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 4, 2012)

Bah- I want Brodeur to get a hat trick!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 5, 2012)

You heard it here first- Devils in 7.

(Where is my Talisman of Zagy?)


----------



## renau1g (Jun 5, 2012)

Sweet Sassy Molassy, I didn't think it would be over this quick..... sweep coming in Wednesday... Sorry Danny, I thought Marty may pull something out of his hat, but I think it's too late now, the Kings are steamrolling them. Kovalchuk looks hurt out there.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 5, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Devils!
> 
> Devils!
> 
> DEVILS!




l. a. !

L. a. !

L.A!

(with all due respect


----------



## Stumblewyk (Jun 5, 2012)

As a dedicated Flyers fan, I am torn.

On one hand, I'm happy as can be that Simon Gagne sits 1 game away from getting his name on Lord Stanley's Cup.  I'm delighted for Justin Williams, whose name and number adorn the back of my custom stitched Flyers' sweater.  I'm glad that Mike Richards, he of The Shift fame, sits only 1 game away from winning it all, after he couldn't quite get it done in the Orange and Black.  And Jeff Richards!  Oh Jeff, I watched you and Mike win a Calder Cup together in person back in 2005.  And here you are, on the verge of winning the Stanley Cup together!  Good for you.

On the other hand?  You should all be wearing Flyers' sweaters, and skating around the Wells Fargo Center, where you belong.

Mike Richards and Jeff Carter just CANNOT win a Stanley Cup before the Flyers organization wins another one.  Just CANNOT.  It's not fair.  Just. Not. Fair.  Yes, I understand the Flyers got a mountain of young talent in exchange for shipping Mike and Jeff out of town last summer.  That doesn't make it any easier to swallow.

Soooo, since I hate the Devils more than I dislike the idea of Mike, Jeff, Simon, and Justin winning it all this year, I have to reluctantly root for them.  But I have to do so with my hands over my eyes, and keep reminding myself that the Kings aren't about to win the Cup, Jonathan Quick is.

*gulp*


----------



## renau1g (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, they failed on their first chance to close it out. Back to NJ


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 7, 2012)

IMHO, the Kings stole the OT games, and tonight, the Devils stole one back.  Marty was not in his best form- too many pucks hit iron behind him.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm mad that the Kings didn't win.  See, I wanted to be full blown celebratory riot ijn LA while Obama was in town just so that just so he can see Chief Beck and Mayor Villain-regosa loose control.  I wanted total anarchy: cars being lit on fire (like last year's Lakers riot), people being being hit by tear gas canisters (like last year's Canadian hockey riot), and someone being dragged out of a car an beaten Dojer style.  

Now all we have to look forward to is listening for a riot in New Jersey cause no one ever riots when your team is out of state.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stumblewyk (Jun 7, 2012)

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm mad that the Kings didn't win.  See, I wanted to be full blown celebratory riot ijn LA while Obama was in town just so that just so he can see Chief Beck and Mayor Villain-regosa loose control.  I wanted total anarchy: cars being lit on fire (like last year's Lakers riot), people being being hit by tear gas canisters (like last year's Canadian hockey riot), and someone being dragged out of a car an beaten Dojer style.
> 
> Now all we have to look forward to is listening for a riot in New Jersey cause no one ever riots when your team is out of state.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2




Does L.A. actually care about hockey?  I was under the distinct impression that the entire city and region would forget about winning the Stanley Cup about 20 minutes after winning the 4th game. =/


----------



## kenko6ux (Jun 7, 2012)

Well the city if L.A. cares about hockey in so much as the Lakers have been eliminated from the NBA playoffs.  If the Lakers were still playing no one would be paying attention.  Instead, the sports casters are all talking about hockey, but they are describing the Kings' playoff accomplishments in basketball terminology.

The Devils have played well enough that they should have probably won at least one of the two OT games, so this could easily be a 2-2 series right now instead of 3-1.   The Kings have won 10 in a row on the road, so they may be due for another loss in game 5.  Hopefully Quick and company find a way to shut the door, but we shall see....


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 7, 2012)

Most people in LA do not care for Hockey since its considered a "whiteman's sport" and since the Kings hasn't seemed to win any campionship in recent history?  LA only cares about wiiinning, rioting, and sports that can be played year around outdoors.

Orange County Ca (or at least the predominately white sections of it) actually cares more about Hockey then LA, but even then its still minimal interest when the Ducks aren't winning a championship.  

The sad thing is that I guarentee that if you get more latinos and blacks and less white Canadians playing for the Kings then LA will care about the sport.  

-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 7, 2012)

double post...due to tapa talk button confusion.


----------



## Stumblewyk (Jun 7, 2012)

Relique du Madde said:


> The sad thing is that I guarentee that if you get more latinos and blacks and less white Canadians playing for the Kings then LA will care about the sport.
> 
> -Posted via mobile device.




That's so foreign to me - the Flyers have plenty of black and latino fans.  Hell, even the Flyers' rich, very white owner sponsors an inner-city ice hockey league, which, to be honest, probably helps too. =/


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 7, 2012)

Thats the wierd thing about LA. It's like the community as a whole basically ignores anything that doesn't have locals involved or doesn't represent the local community.  For instance, you would thing the LA Galexy would be huge but it seems like they largely ignored by many local latinos  who favor Las Chivas and other Latin American teams.

Over here in Orange County Hockey seems to be gaining some popularity to the point where it seems like half the players in the various hockey leagues my teenage brother played in are from various minorities groups.  The league is heavily backed by the Ducks, so it makes sense why Hockey is being heavily promoted down here which makes me wonder if and what the Kings are doing to promote Hockey in LA since it took the major talk radio station in LA to bash NBC for an entire show on Tuesday to get NBC to to air last night's game.


-Posted via mobile device.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 7, 2012)

I would like this farce to be over with ASAP so the league and union can get started on stalling to reach a new deal so we can have some work stoppage.  Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 10, 2012)

Not dead yet!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm annoyed at the Kings.

I think they purposely lost the game today so that they could win the 6th game in LA and make it all dramatic.*


* Yeah, I realize that a 7th game win would be even more dramatic but since the 7th game is away I don't think they will risk loosing that one.

Damn it I want my hockey riot and I want it now!


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 10, 2012)

Not too belittle Brodeur's game - he played great - but that was a lot of iron the Kings hit.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 11, 2012)

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm annoyed at the Kings.
> 
> I think they purposely lost the game today so that they could *see Taylor Stevens behind the Devils bench one more time.*




Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 11, 2012)

Cor Azer said:


> Not too belittle Brodeur's game - he played great - but that was a lot of iron the Kings hit.




As someone that's played in goal, hitting the post = missing the net.  "I had it if you actually hit the net," I like to say.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 12, 2012)

Ummmm...

_*OOPS!*_

Congrats to the LA Kings!  Let the riots begin!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 12, 2012)

WOOOOOOTTT!!!!   

/starts pop corn

Common thugs, you know what to do!

LA Needs a Hockey Riot because Anaheim Teams NEVER Riot!


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 12, 2012)

Agamon said:


> As someone that's played in goal, hitting the post = missing the net.  "I had it if you actually hit the net," I like to say.




Touche.

I was never much of a goal-scorer myself; just one of those shot blocking defensemen.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 13, 2012)

Congrats to the LA Kings.  Since you won the Cup I feel much better about the Blues losing to you in the playoffs.  It means they were a much better team that way.


----------

